
Google Voice Apps For Android And Blackberry Are Here - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/14/google-voice-apps-for-android-and-blackberry-are-here/
======
Kadin
It's not apparent to me from the writeup -- does the Google Voice client make
its calls using the cellular phone / POTS network, or is it VOIP and just
using the cell network to pass packets?

I'm assuming SIP is probably a non-starter with the US cell companies,
although it doesn't stop it from working fine on the Nokia S60 platform using
the built-in dialer and client.

~~~
jsares
It makes the calls using the cellular voice network but it uses the data
connection for text messages. At least it did in before I'll check it out
first thing tomorrow and report back.

~~~
jsares
Not sure if anyone is reading this but I said I'd report back so I am:

Google Voice installs easily

It integrates with voice dialing

It does send SMS but you need to use the Google Voice App instead of the
standard Messaging App to send SMS

I got an error when I was on WiFi that prevented the dialer from working but I
think that was due to a WiFi issue

Once I turned WiFi off it worked

If you look at incoming SMS in the standard Messaging App they all show as
coming from a 406 number

But it does have the name of the person next to the number and they look
better in the Google Voice App

